

Ask HN: What are your homepage tabs? - oziumjinx

When you fire up your browser each morning, which sites come up by default?<p>Mine: HN, theinquirer.net, mixpanel.com, startups.alltop.com, businessinsider.com/sai, readwriteweb.com
======
whimsy
I use Firefox; it restores the tabs I shut down with. There's ALWAYS tabs
leftover... so I never see this "home page" you speak of.

------
DanielStraight
about:blank

------
imp
minimotivation.com (it's a random saying every time you refresh)

